# Lymphoscintigraphy Injection



## tfrick2 (Jul 5, 2011)

I would appreciate some guidance on how to code the following:

"As specifically requested by referring physician, the radiologist used sterile technique to inject a total of 1.0 mCi of technetium 99m sulfur colloid into the left breast using four equal injections at the 12 o'clock, 3 o'clock, 6 o'clock, and 9 o'clock periareolar locations. No imaging performed and no complications observed."

Unfortunately, I don't have access to the op note to know what was done after this point. 

Thank you for your input!
Tracy


----------



## Rajebpt (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi 
  38792-injection procedure for identification of sentinel node  
      is the appropriate code for the  documentation  u have given  
  78195-if images is documented


----------



## tfrick2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for your help!
Tracy


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jul 7, 2011)

Would that be times 4? for each injection?


----------



## Rajebpt (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi
 we should bill only once


----------

